# zipple bay



## mnhunter3815 (Nov 6, 2007)

is open to trucks no more atv's or sleds.i pulled my sleeper out this am.fishing was great ice is about 14 inches thick.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got back from there myself. Fishing was OK Saturday and poor Sunday. Were in a permanent shack in 22 fow. Caught 8 keepers over 14 inches Saturday and 3 Sunday. Report was about the same in the area. Heard of one 24 incher released Sunday. Threw many smaller fish back. May already be time to head to mid-season hangouts. Ice was roughly 13 to 15 inches thick. Fishing wasn't great, but still better than working.


----------



## mnhunter3815 (Nov 6, 2007)

im heading back up there friday mornin.we r in 18 ft last time and we did great.we all limited out but no big 1's.couple guys r going i nthe shallows wit hportables to get soem big northerns. as for me im staying in the sleeper to try to catch the big 1 lol


----------

